#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Международные проекты Института Шанг Шунг

## Артем Тараненко

Дорогие все,

В марте этого года было основано Австралийское отделение Института Шанг-Шунг. 
По этому поводу Чогъял Намкай Норбу обратился к членам Дзогчен Общины и фонду A.S.I.A.
Пожалуйста. пройдите по ссылке, чтобы прослушать слова Ринпоче: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWZCP...&feature=share

Поскольку. вероятно, не многие знают об огромной работе, за которую отвечает Институт Шанг-Шунг, вот список международных проектов:

Помощь Дзогчен Общине:
- Организация трансляций для Международной Общины
- Проект Dzogchen TV
- Координация экзаменов по Санти Маха Сангхе во всем мире (ИШШ Италия)
- Архив всех видео и аудио материалов по работе Ринпоче
- Фото архив Института Шанг-Шунг
- Проект Тибетской Библиотеки
- Оцифровка рукописей Чангчуба Дордже для проекта электронной библиотеки
- Издательская деятельность Института Шанг Шунг:
- Shang Shung Publications издание книг для массового читателя
- Shang Shung Edition издание книг для практиков
- Различные издательства публикуют книги Ринпоче на многих языках
- Газета Зеркало (The Mirror)
- Проект текстовой расшифровки: текстовая расшифровка всех Учений Ринпоче
- Продажа через электронные магазины товаров. необходимых для Международной Общины

Деятельность, связанная с тибетским языком:
- Проект переводов Ка-Тер (ИШШ Австрия)
- Проект переводов "Полное собрание сочинений Чогьяла Намкая Норбу" (ИШШ Австрия)
- Курсы тибетского языка и фонетической системы Драчжор 
- проект Таши Педеб (ИШШ Аргентина)

Деятельность, связанная с Тибетской Медициной:
- 4-летние курсы подготовки докторов традиционной тибетской медицины, реализовано в США, с 2013 также планируется реализовать в России
- Семинары, курсы и лекции по тибетской медицине
- Семинары, курсы и лекции по тибетскому прижиганию мокса
- Семинары, курсы и лекции по тибетскому массажу Ку-Нье
- Реализация растительных лекарственных препаратов для Международной Общины

Деятельность, связанная с тибетской культурой и искусством:
- Мероприятия в рамках дней тибетской культуры - подобно тем, которые недавно проводились в Греции с коро будут проводиться на Тенерифе
- Музей тибетской культуры и искусства в Арчидоссо
- Проект тибетских песен и танцев
- Академия Янтра Йоги

Сотрудничество с университетами:
- Семинары, курсы. открытые лекции по различным отраслям тибетской культуры проводятся в Лондоне. совместно с ИШШ Лондон
- Конференции, открытые лекции по различным аспектам тибетской медицины проводятся в Италии, США, России и т.д.
- Конференции, конгрессы, открытые лекции по тибетскому языку проводятся в Италии, США, Лондоне и т.д.

Я также хотел бы напомнить о последних новинках книгоиздания Института Шанг-Шунг:
- Чогьял Намкай Норбу: Гадание Лонгсал Дордже Юдронмы
- Чогьял Намкай Норбу: Пробуждение после смерти: Тибетская Книга Мертвых
- Чогьял Намкай Норбу: Светильник. озаряющий ограниченные умы: Жизнь и эпоха реализованного тибетского Учителя Кьенце Чокьи Вангчуга
- Джамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае: Творческое видение и внутренняя реальность

Планируется к изданию:
- Чогьял Намкай Норбу: Учения Лонгсал, том 9
- Чогьял Намкай Норбу: Превосходное изначальное состояние

Пожалуйста. сотрудничайте с Институтом Шанг Шунг и поддержите нашу работу своими пожертвованиями.
Ваши подношения необходимы и очень помогут нам.
Пожалуйста, посетите нашу страничку КАК СДЕЛАТЬ ПОДНОШЕНИЕ (HOW TO MAKE A DONATION) (также возможно через систему платежей PayPal): 
http://www.ssi-austria.at/ssi-engl/donation-paypal.htm

Вот ссылка на безопасный сайт, через который вы можете сделать подношение пластиковой картой: 
https://ssl13.inode.at/ssi-austria.a...rdoffering.htm

Вы также можете сделать подношение банковским переводом на наш счет:
Банк получателя: Raiffeisenbank Ilz
Адрес: Hauptstr. 39
Индекс и город: 8262 Ilz
Страна: Austria
BIC (= SWIFT): RZSTAT2G151
IBAN: AT19 3815 1000 0003 0387

Благодарю вас за вашу помощь и спонсорство,
С наилучшими пожеланиями,


Оливер Ляйк
Директор Института Шанг Шунг Австрия
www.ssi-austria.at
Mobile: +43 676 3221365
Fax: +43 3386 83218

----------

Anthony (06.11.2012), Николас (06.08.2013)

----------

